# Long Drive after PCD



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

I plan to order an X5 shortly for PCD pickup - will drive from there to Maryland. Any restrictions, speed or otherwise, on a long drive (not including posted speed limits)?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Break-in calls for varying the speed and keeping it under 4000 rpm if I remember right - or about 100 mph. 

If you want the scenic way back you could consider the blue ridge parkway. It would get you up into the middle of Virginia. It's twisty enough you would have no trouble varying rpm. Most of the time the speed limit is 45 mph - so it's slow going. Lots of opportunity to stop at scenic overlooks.

Jim


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

No WOT in addition to above posting. And contrary to what BMW says, I'm still a firm believer in a 1000mi break in fluid change. Can't go wrong.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

You should definitely try to keep it off the interstate as much as possible during the first initial "break in". I enjoy telling my friends that for the first 400 miles I drove my car I don't think I got it any higher than 5th gear (7 speed DCT) because I made the choice to drive up route 276 to Waynesville... you could do the same as it's a gorgeous trip. Then from there hook up onto the Blue Ridge Parkway through Asheville, NC. I'd also highly recommend spending the night in Waynesville after dinner at the Chef's Table. Getting up in the morning to those gorgeous vistas before a drive up the Blue Ridge Parkway... can't think of a better start to the morning.

Except maybe my frosty run up the Tail of the Dragon... but I was going the other way


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

BenF12400 said:


> I plan to order an X5 shortly for PCD pickup - will drive from there to Maryland. Any restrictions, speed or otherwise, on a long drive (not including posted speed limits)?


Follow the manual, vary speed, no hard stops or drag race starts. Should be fine.

We drove from the PCD to Charleston.

PCD is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## j3ff (Nov 20, 2011)

did my pcd 2 days ago- a unique, exciting, fun and educational experience. highly recommended.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks to all - will probably drive a short distance to Athens, Georgia to visit son in college as a leisurely break-in.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

BenF12400 said:


> I plan to order an X5 shortly for PCD pickup - will drive from there to Maryland. Any restrictions, speed or otherwise, on a long drive (not including posted speed limits)?


Should have no problems unless you plan to drive more than 100 mph or more than 4500 rpm for extended periods. Please look through the manual before you hit the road.


----------



## ATXBMW (Oct 27, 2008)

The break in page of the manual was the very first thing my instructor pointed out when he delivered my car last month at the Perf. Ctr. They will definitely explain the break in rules to you quite clearly.


----------

